# Moving my kid to a German school



## HeidiK (Oct 16, 2015)

hi, 

I will be moving to Germany soon. I am a German citizen myself, however my son who is 9 now has been at an American School in Egypt since grade 1. He knows German as he has been going to German nurseries and KGs and as this was his first language but by now its not as good as it should as a 4th grader. Have any of you gone through the experience of changing school curriculum? i am trying to prepare him before we move such as having him train to write with the ink pen "Fueller" and practicing some reading comprehension and basic grammar. I am super worried though although he is quite talented with languages. 
your feedbacks would be really appreciated

warm and sunny regards from Cairo 
Heidi


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think there's much you can do that you aren't already doing. Just pay close attention once he starts school in Germany - without being obsessive-compulsive about it of course - and find Nachhilfe if it appears necessary. 

One obvious point of caution is that he will be approaching the age where students are recommended for Gymnasium, so if that's something you'd want for him, try to ensure that he's not shunted aside because of language deficits. Your being German will be a huge help in dealing with teachers and administrators (subtext - children with "Migrationshintergrund" don't have as much luck getting into Gymnasium).


----------

